# Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?



## Minga_Bua (3. Juni 2012)

*Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Nabend,

haltet mich für doof aber ich glaube ich habe mein WLAN Problem das ich seit etwa nem Monat habe gelöst. 

Im Haus sind zwei Leute an meinem WLAN dran die immer wieder über Verbindungsabbrühe klagen.

Seit 2 Tagen ist alles super und seit 2 Tagen hab ich n Ventilator im Eck stehen der wohl über den Router pustet.
Mit der Zugluft vom Ventilator ist alles prima und der Router kühl. Aber wenn er nicht in der Zugluft steht.. aua wird der heiss..
Allerdings wird der Router demnächst umgestellt und darum frag ich mich wie ich am besten das Teil mitm 120er Lüfter kühlen kann auch wenn der PC nicht läuft und ich auch nicht zuhause bin.
Das ganze sollte sicher vor Kurzschlüssen ect. sein.


Vielleicht sowas?
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17693&promotionareaSearchDetail=005
mit
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17455&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Oder normale 120er Lüfter an einem Universal Netzteil?

Edit sagt: Eventuell würde ich das ganze etwas ausweiten und ein paar Lüfter verbauen. Vielleicht 4-6 Stück. Um andere Elektronik wie den Verstärker z.B. etwasz u kühlen.

In meiner Bude ist es einfach verdammt heiss. Draussen 30° in meiner Bude min 35°


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht  hilft dir ja der Link zu einem externen Netzteil extra für Lüfter 

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...4Pin-Molex-24-Watt-inkl--Euro-UK-Stecker.html


----------



## Minga_Bua (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.........

Das ist ja prima 

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Abductee (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

hat der router einen usb anschluss?
ich hab bei meiner fritzbox einfach 5V vom usb anschluss geklaut und damit einen lüfter versorgt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man könnte auch sicher was vom routernetzteil abzapfen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Hej danke das du dir die Mühe machst und extra tolle Bilder postest. 

Ich werde zu dem Netzteil greifen und dort per Adapter mehrere Lüfter anbringen. Aktuell stelle ich mir 1-Router 1-Modem 2-Verstärker 1-TVBox vor.

Wenn ich da schon die Möglichkeit habe mit dem Netzteil will ich die nutzen. Die Geräte werde nalle so heiss bei mir. Und über eine Abkühlung an heissen Sommertagen freuen wir uns doch alle. Sicher auch die Elektronik


----------



## Toseman (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Blöde Frage: Aber hat der Router oder das Modem kein externes Netteil? Üblicherweise arbeiten die doch mit 5V oder 12V Spannungsversorgung. Die Lüfter ziehen so wenig Leistung, dass es kein Problem sein sollte, die auch noch mit ans Netzteil anzuschließen.
Verstärker und TV Box haben vermutlich interne Netzteile, da dürfte es etwas schwieriger werden. 

Hast du vielleicht noch ein altes Handyladegerät mit Schaltnetzteil (einfach zu erkennen: Die Schaltnetzteile wiegen wesentlich weniger als die klassischen Trafos)? Die arbeiten üblichwerweise mit 5-9V. Das sollte für die Lüfter völlig reichen. Strom liefern die auch mehr als genug. Und wenn sie im Testbetrieb nicht nennenswert warm werden, stimmt auch der Wirkungsgrad (die höherwertigen Hersteller liefern eigentlich immer recht ordentliche Ladegeräte mit den Telefonen mit).


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Jetzt muss ich doch nochmal fragen.

Welche Lüfter und Adapter würdet ihr nehmen? Ich dachte zuerst an die F12 von Arctic aber das sind 4pin Anschlüsse und ich finde aber nur molex auf 3pin nicht auf 4 pin..

Also wohl von dem einen molex auf 2 molex und da jeweils 1 molex auf 4 3pin Anschlüsse. Richtig oder? Welche Lüfter kann ich denn da einfach anschließen?


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

ob 4-pin oder 3-pin dürfte für dich völlig egal sein.
ich glaub nicht das du eine pwm steuerung hast um die lüfter zu regeln.
so lange dein lüfterstecker offen ist, das du auch einen 4-pin auf einen 3-pin stecken kannst, gibts keine probleme.
falls du ein geschlossenes gehäuse hast, kannst du die eine seitenwand mit einem teppichmesser wegschneiden dann passt auch der 4-pin lüfter.


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 4x 3Pin Molex (12V) Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 4x 3Pin Molex (12V) 81013

Dieses Teil hier würde ich kaufen... Kann ich da einfach 4 pin Lüfter dranschrauben?


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

nein, du musst auf einer seite vom stecker die wand wegschneiden, sonst hat der 4-pin lüfter nicht platz.

bei einem offenen stecker wie zbsp. der hier wär das kein problem:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p288

der würde plug&play passen:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9768_NesteQ-12V-5V-L-fter-Stromkabel-75cm.html


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Gibts da kein einfacheren Adapter? Da hab ich wieder ewig die Kabel rumhängen  Brauch einfach von 1 molex auf 4 4pin.


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Adapter Kabel Lüfter 5.25 Stecker auf Buchse 0.15m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## gecco (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Ich hab mir sowas ähnliches in meinem Sat Receiver eingebaut aber mit einem externen Netzteil wo ich von aussen auf dem Netzteilstecker die Volt von 1,5V,3V,4,5V,7V,9V und 12 V regulieren kann das andere Ende abschneiden und an den Lüfter anschliesen.Fertig
zB.
http://www.best-werbeartikel.de/images/product_images/popup_images/0499130.jpg


----------



## Minga_Bua (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Okay aber ich brauc hmehrere Lüfter 

Ich greif einfach zu den Lüftern hier. 

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/Gehäuselüfter/31877/Revoltec+Lüfter+AirGuard,+140x140x25+mm.article

Ich hoffe die werden okay sein.

Jetzt fehlen mir nur noch Abstandshalter Schrauben oder sowas..


----------



## Minga_Bua (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Okay kleines update. 
Irgendwas funktioniert nicht.. Hab einen Lüfter an das Netzteil angeschlossen und er läuft einfach nicht an...

Grüne Lampe am Netzteil leuchtet aber..


----------



## gecco (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Modem+Router mit 120er Lüfter mit externer Stromversorgung?*

Welche Spannung gibt den das Netzteil sekundär aus,vielleicht zu niedrige Spannung für das anlaufen des Lüfters?

Kannst du bei dem Netzteil die Spannung regeln wie hier?
http://www.technikplace.de/images/produkte/90700-90700---1.jpg
Das wäre da beste,weil du die Spannung selbst regeln kannst,du kannst mehrere Lüfter anschliesen und du kannst zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke einen guten Kompromiss finden!
Ich hab so 3 Lüfter geregelt,funzt super!


----------

